# [A] - Antonidas - Bündnis des Gotteszorns - Gildenwerbung



## Mightymagic (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

darf ich mich kurz vorstellen? Mein Name ist Shakurc, Hexenmeister und Ratsmitglied der Gilde "Bündnis des Gotteszorns" auf Antonidas.

Wir suchen auf diesem Wege neue/alte Member.

In unserer Gilde befinden sich zur Zeit ca zehn Hauptcharaktere im Levelbereich zwischen 60 und 70 sowie einige Twinks und Hauptcharaktere mit niedrigeren Leveln. Insoweit haben wir auch keine Massgabe an das Level zukünftiger Spieler/Gildenmember. Geplant/Wünschenswert ist später eine lockere Raidgruppe für Zehner-Schlachtzug-Instanzen, aber auch hier wieder ohne große Zwänge. Das Reallife der Member ist und bleibt im Vordergrund!

Unser Anforderungsprofil ist einfach:
Jeder ist Willkommen, ob eins oder 70, Gelegenheitsspieler oder Dauergamer. Die Klasse oder Rasse ist egal.

TS, HP und Forum vorhanden.

Solltest Du dich also mit diesen Zeilen angesprochen fühlen, zögere nicht, Dich bei mir oder einem meiner Ratskollegen zu melden.

Gruß
Shakurc
Gildenratsmitglied des "Bündnis des Gotteszorns"

Kontakte ingame:
Baedras (Gildenmeister)
Shakurc
Nuraya
Elsom

Homepage: http://www.buendnis-des-gotteszorns.de.vu


----------



## Mightymagic (4. Dezember 2007)

/schubs


----------



## Mightymagic (6. Dezember 2007)

/schubs


----------



## Mightymagic (9. Dezember 2007)

/schubs


----------

